# Questions about yarn, weaving projects, looms & other stuff



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Beginning next Tuesday I'll be taking classes one day a week on rigid heddle weaving. I have made that one scarf already so I kinda know what mistakes to look out for now. 

The project I've decided on is a scarf with a slot to thread it through, like the scarf in another post here (I forget who made it but it's really cool). I am going to warp my rh loom this weekend but haven't yet decided what kind of yarn to use. I thought about using a fingerling weight silk/wool for the warp and some bamboospun yarn that's 77% bamboo and 23% polyamide (whatever that might be) for the weft. There's not a size on there but it says that it has a gauge of 4"x4" - what does that mean? As soft as the yarn is I'm going to assume that this combo would make a scarf with good, soft, drape? Am I wrong?

While at the weaving studio today I got to ask a lot of questions and look at a lot of stuff. I am in awe of the things that people can make with cloth from a loom (I'm also amazed at the socks that some people can knit but I will never ever learn to do that so I appreciate them from afar). I also came home with the idea that I'd like a small floor loom and told the class instructor that my husband wasn't ever going to be able to retire 

One of the things I realized was that I need to weave samples before committing to a project. Looking around at her studio, I saw several small looms. I think she said they were crickets. They look like a perfect size for making samples, and she did say she occasionally used them for that purpose. Does anyone here have a small loom like that that they don't use anymore, and would sell for a reasonable cost? I really can't afford a new one right now. Or, is there a child's loom that I could use for the same purpose? They seem to be fairly inexpensive.

Some much to learn, so little time - in the overall scheme of life that is.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

The gauge of 4" x 4" is a knitting gauge for knitting stitches so I'm not sure it would have any relevance to weaving. If the warp and weft yarns are about the same size you should come out with a fairly balanced weave. Your instructor should be more than willing to help you with all these decisions.

Good luck finding a smaller loom. They seem to be all the rage. That doesn't mean you cant find them but you have to act quick if you find one. Check on Ravelry too.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

I have a Beka loom that I don't use at all ... it's this one.

I am using the tinier heddle at the moment, but the loom and the wider heddle are yours for, say, postage plus $30 if you want it.


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Marchwind, I had hoped someone would know if the fingerling weight and that bamboo stuff would work together. The warp is not a lot bigger than thick sewing thread, the other almost like a chunky yarn. I have to have it warped for class so don't want to make a mistake early on. I can't put the bamboo through the holes in the heddle so it's not an option to use it as the warp, too.

frazzlehead, I'd love to have that. Can it ship all together or do you have to take it apart? It looks like a great size for making samples, PLUS it says you can make something up to 3 yards, that's as big as any scarf I'd want to make. And, if I decide it's too small I will send it to my momma or my daughter or one of my nieces. I'll send you a pm with my zip for a shipping quote.


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

I just checked and the bamboo will fit through the slots on the heddles, just not the holes. You think it would work to put the small stuff through the holes and the thick through the slots? I'll be glad when I kinda get a grasp on this yarn stuff.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

You can actually use a finer yarn for your warp than your weft, you just won't have what is called a "balanced weave". In a balanced weave, you have about the same number of warp threads per square inch as weft threads, and all are easily visible. 









If your weft yarn is larger than your warp, it will still work, but you will have more of a weft-faced weave, in which the weft threads all squish together and rather hide the warp threads. Kinda like this: 









(That's tapestry weaving, but you get the idea.)

That is not a bad thing, though. The lady I got my big loom from was a professional weaver for a while, and made _gorgeous_ scarves with hand-dyed yarn that were all weft faced. She partially did so because she could weave many different scarves in different colors and patterns with the same warp, which was invariably plain white.

The important thing is to experiment and have fun! And if you make something weft-faced, make sure your weft yarn isn't too stiff or you'll have table runners and wall hangings rather than soft drapey scaves!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Did they tell you to come to class with your loom already warped? Is this an advanced class?
If a beginning class, they will teach you how to warp it in the correct manner to save hassles later. 

I just took a rigid heddle class about 2 months ago and LOVED it! I now have Two Crickets. 10" & 15". I love the smaller one to be able to plop it in my lap and weave while watching TV. 

Seriously, go to Ravelry and post an ISO (in search of) in the Knit & Spin Equipment section. I see Crickets on there quite frequently, along with every sort of gadget you could think of.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

You may want to see about getting a heddle with larger holes and slots. Then you could use heavier weight yarns. If a fingering weight yarn won't fit through the holes you must have a very small heddle

Agree with Leathermaker, if it is a beginning class they should be teaching all this I your first class and helping you with it all.


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Thank ya'll. Yes, the scarf that I've finished and need to fix the floats, is weft faced. And I have a small project on the frame loom that is also weft faced. I haven't tried to do anything with a balanced weave yet because I don't really have any yarn I like that will fit through the holes on the heddle of the rh loom. I have a LOT of a silk and wool blend that is pretty small, but it seems to be strong and make a good warp. I'd like to keep using that until it's used up. The bamboo blend I was thinking of using is really soft and would probably make a soft scarf once it's finished.

I just rechecked the yarn sizes as best as I could. I think the yarn I want to use as the warp would be probably be lace weight and not fingerling. It's not much thicker than thick sewing thread. I checked it on the gauge and it appears that 5 or 6 threads would fit in the 0 hole. The bamboo fits about perfect through the #4.

I'm not taking the basic beginners class, I'm taking the next level up. However, I'm also taking a day long class on how to measure warps, using yarns, and all that other type stuff. But, it's not until I've had 2 of these other classes.

And yes, I'm taking the loom prewarpped. She has a pretty small studio and three of us trying to warp at the same time would be pretty messy - so I offered to prewarp mine but not do the tie ons/ups.

Even though it's not marked, I am pretty sure I have an old 24" Beka loom. Without having something special made the smallest dent I can find for it would be an 8. That should be large enough to have a good variety, right? Does it really matter if it's actually made for the Beka, or can I use any reed that is the correct width to fit the loom? That would seem logical since it's not actually attached anywhere.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Featherbottoms, I could possibly get Glimakra to custom cut a heddle to the right length for you. Let me know if you're interested. It wouldn't be too much more than a normal new heddle, I wouldn't think.


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Thank you for that offer. I may take you up on it. I've just found out that there's a slim chance I may be getting a small LeClerc floor loom in the next couple of months. If so, I may give this small rh loom to my niece.


----------

